#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Living In Thailand Forum >  >  Are Thai people really racist

## RPETER65

I have read on Teak door that some people who post here feel Thai people to be racist against farang. I personally have not experienced this, could some of those who feel this way give me some examples.

----------


## Rigger

double pricing would be a good start, accidents alot of times the farang is to blame, 
I have seen signs in Thailand at hotels no Africans allowed, Also have seen hotels turn indians away from hotels because of they are indian,

----------


## crippen

Thai people are racist to the extent that they think Thailand and its people are most important to them than the rest of the world.Is nationalism racism????

----------


## forreachingme

Some hotels on Khao San road mention : No Thai People allowed

We can say that kids spot the foreigner by shouting Farang farang, but to call this racism !?!

----------


## Panda

Racist, xenophobic, nationalistic, lying, cheating, corrupt. But apart from that they are nice people.

----------


## blackgang

My wife's family accept me OK, but they are also very racist again Issan, Burmese and Blacks and a lot of other people and as has been stated, the best way is the Thai way.

----------


## lingmau

^ exactly, unless they want something from you when they are as nice as pie. I just do not understand where they all get this unshakable belief that they are innately superior to all other races. A good dose of colonialism would have done wonders for them

----------


## mtone9317

You might ask the ones that believe themselves to be innately superior, what have they done in the last 100 years? Without the Americans, the Brits, and the Ausies, they would be speaking Japanese...or Chinese.
Who invented the personal computer? Two college drop outs from San Jose, California.
Who invented the operating system used world wide. Windows> Bill Gates
The World Wide Web. 
ATM machines.
Discovered elecricity, invented the telephone. 
Mass produced the auto>Henry Ford
Television...not sure about this one, 
It is true that the Thai's domesticated the chicken, 3,000 years ago
                                                    the pig        3,000 
What have you done lately?
In every race there are the genius, the saints, the inventors, the artists, the musicians...and the cooks...thanfully.

----------


## crazy dog

There were no Thai's one thousand years ago never mind three. I have heard Thai's refer to Africans as chocolate man and monkeys, but then be polite to their face. Pretty sure some do the same to us, they would be unique in the world if some did not. What did the Thai's ever invent, apart from the barfine? a few dubious patents excepted.

----------


## FlyFree

Racism is actually a very natural thing. It will never be eliminated, no matter how hard the tree-huggers, or is that the pinko liberals? try. At best it can only be subdued, bottled.

Thai are just more openly racist than the subdued upstanding US citizen for instance.
The real problem is not that the Thai are racist. It is that they are racist cvnts.  :Smile:

----------


## Panda

> The real problem is not that the Thai are racist. It is that they are racist cvnts.


Not really that at all. Its that they are STUPID racist cnuts. And too dumb to realize it.

----------


## lingmau

Just to be clear, I do not believe my race / nationality to be innately superior to any other. Except maybe the French.

----------


## crazy dog

Why are the Frogs superior? thought they came out as the worst tourists in the world in a survey last week, and they always pretend they can't speak English.

----------


## lingmau

The frogs are not superior, that's what I'm saying. Unwashed, cheese eating, unshaven, arrogant, surrender monkeys.

----------


## BugginOut

> Some hotels on Khao San road mention : No Thai People allowed
> 
> We can say that kids spot the foreigner by shouting Farang farang, but to call this racism !?!


They say that because they're tired of seeing their little darlings shacking up for the night with dirty barbarian marauders.

----------


## blackgang

> ^ exactly, unless they want something from you when they are as nice as pie. I just do not understand where they all get this unshakable belief that they are innately superior to all other races. A good dose of colonialism would have done wonders for them


But my wife's family never asks me for anything and will refuse money if offered, and my wife puts as much money into our bank account as I do and pays her bills herself, so there is no difference in our relationship than if we were both of the same race.
And that good dose of colonialism did not effect how Americans feel about themselves and their race, which is Immigrant really.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

Well, the racist fuckers put up with me, so that's all I'm really bothered about.

----------


## Mr Brown

> double pricing would be a good start


Balls; just look at the languages and tell the cashier you want the thai price

----------


## lingmau

BG, my exactly was directed at the post above yours, you just posted too quickly. Sure there are some gems around but I've given the whole lot up as a bad job and married a Vietnamese. Father in law may be a no good gambling alcoholic but the rest of the clan work HARD for a living.

----------


## blackgang

> BG, my exactly was directed at the post above yours, you just posted too quickly. Sure there are some gems around but I've given the whole lot up as a bad job and married a Vietnamese. Father in law may be a no good gambling alcoholic but the rest of the clan work HARD for a living. __________________


Same shit happens here, some cool some fucked up, I get on alright mostly and have a few friends, but still I do see some racist tendency's in them, and they do not seem to like some people and I notice that they are mostly racist again Blacks and I take it was from the American service personnel that were here during the Viet Nam conflict and the actions of some of them that word went around.

----------


## Perota

> Why are the Frogs superior? thought they came out as the worst tourists in the world in a survey last week, and they always pretend they can't speak English.


Absolument ! Je ne comprends rien a ce que vous racontez   :Smile:  !

----------


## tjyflhol

I thought BF was our token French poster?

----------


## blackgang

I thought that Bfly was actually a Greek from his sex preferences.

----------


## Rural Surin

> Thai people are racist to the extent that they think Thailand and its people are most important to them than the rest of the world.Is nationalism racism????


Well, if *nationalism* is your measurement as to an assessment of what racism might be, than most cultural populations might be considered bigots of every sort. Dare I say.....the embodiment of the general Thai character is not steeped into nationalistic thought. Most Thais aren't of a political nature, which is the fabricated soul in which a nationalistic body lends itself. Societal and cultural conditioning is a greater influence.

----------


## Rattanaburi

Not racist but just as bad in the way they treat non-Thais. Just look at the laws regarding foreigners even those who have resided here for decades. I guess the Thais have a right to do as they please to foreigners as it is their country. I came here with interest in Thai people and their culture and learned that this country and its temples are run and owned for the most part by corrupt exploitive people. You can't have any respect for those who have any power here because they are all sellouts for money and opportunity. Thailand is a very sick country in many ways.  

The racism and ill treatment of foreigners here comes from those in power and the wealthy Thais who have raped the sons and daughters of the poor here for centuries. The poor here are just as much victims of the system as the foreigners are here.

----------


## Panda

> The poor here are just as much victims of the system as the foreigners are here.


I would say more so. To the point of virtual economic slavery. 

A few hundred Chinese/Thai families exploiting the traditional indigenous inhabitants, especially the Lao/Thais who are the most recent addition to the family of Thai citizenship.
And the saddest thing is that the whole population generally accepts it, as current generations have never known anything different.

Times are a changing though, and such is the reason for the political unrest we are starting to see of late.

----------


## DrB0b

> I just do not understand where they all get this unshakable belief that they are innately superior to all other races. A good dose of colonialism would have done wonders for them


I've submitted this to the OED so they can use it as an example under their entry for "Ironic".

----------


## Loy Toy

> A few hundred Chinese/Thai families exploiting the traditional indigenous inhabitants


Beat me too it mate or at least I have mentioned this a couple of hundred times before here on TD.

----------


## DrB0b

> Originally Posted by Panda
> 
> A few hundred Chinese/Thai families exploiting the traditional indigenous inhabitants
> 
> 
> Beat me too it mate or at least I have mentioned this a couple of hundred times before here on TD.


Yes, it's appalling the way those Chinks treat the clades of Y-Haplogroup O.

----------


## RPETER65

> Originally Posted by FlyFree
> 
> 
> The real problem is not that the Thai are racist. It is that they are racist cvnts.
> 
> 
> Not really that at all. Its that they are STUPID racist cnuts. And too dumb to realize it.


 
Who's the racist here? I think maybe you.

----------


## jim1176

> I have read on Teak door that some people who post here feel Thai people to be racist against farang. I personally have not experienced this,


You just get off the plane today?

----------


## Smeg

They are racist to the extent that so many of them think that face and image are the most important things in life, which includes thinking that the world revolves around you and that others are below you whenever possible, especially foreigners. 

This is balanced by humbleness, not in order to make the world a nicer place, but in order to earn karma points and reach nirvana more quickly (i.e. self-centred niceness).

----------


## DrB0b

> They are racist to the extent that so many of them think that face and image are the most important things in life, which includes thinking that the world revolves around you and that others are below you whenever possible, especially foreigners. 
> 
> This is balanced by humbleness, not in order to make the world a nicer place, but in order to earn karma points and reach nirvana more quickly (i.e. self-centred niceness).

----------


## Chairman Mao

> Some hotels on Khao San road mention : No Thai People allowed


Yes, because they prolly don't have nice things like iPods and laptops to steal from their bags.

----------


## madjbs

You got to love the way people make racist comments and remarks about Thais being racists (yep all the same aren't they.. :mid: ), all the while trying to make out how uncivilized they are and how great they themselves are.
 :rofl: 

Actually, sorry, you are partly right. Thailand does have a lot of racists, except, most of the ones I have come across have been farangs.

----------


## Loy Toy

> the clades of Y-Haplogroup O


That's interesting BOb! 

My new expression for the day mate and if you would be as kind as to explain it too me.  :Smile:

----------


## tjyflhol

> think that face and image are the most important things in life


Yachts, beemers, friends with PHDs, 41 Kg gfs...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## tjyflhol

> Actually, sorry, you are partly right. Thailand does have a lot of racists, except, most of the ones I have come across have been farangs.


So true Madjbs, lot of racists on this board.

----------


## DrB0b

> Originally Posted by DrB0b
> 
> the clades of Y-Haplogroup O
> 
> 
> That's interesting BOb! 
> 
> My new expression for the day mate and if you would be as kind as to explain it too me.


Glad you asked  :Wink:  Here ya go, remixed from several Wiki articles. I would hope all those posters with strong feelings about race and indigenous groups would be familiar with these ideas, otherwise just what are they basing their opinions on?  :Wink: 

A clade is a term used in modern alpha taxonomy, the scientific classification of living and fossil organisms, to describe a monophyletic group, defined as a group consisting of a single common ancestor and all its descendants.

In the study of molecular evolution, a haplogroup (from the Greek: ἁπλοῦς, haploûs, "onefold, single, simple") is a group of similar haplotypes that share a common ancestor with a single nucleotide polymorphism (SNP) mutation. Because a haplogroup consists of similar haplotypes, this is what makes it possible to predict a haplogroup from haplotypes. An SNP test confirms a haplogroup. Haplogroups are assigned letters of the alphabet, and refinements consist of additional number and letter combinations, for example R1b1. Y-chromosome and mitochondrial DNA haplogroups have different haplogroup designations. Haplogroups pertain to deep ancestral origins dating back thousands of years.

The term haplotype is a contraction of the term 'haploid genotype'. In genetics, a haplotype (from the Greek: ἁπλοῦς, haploûs, "onefold, single, simple") is a combination of alleles at multiple loci that are transmitted together on the same chromosome. Haplotype may refer to as few as two loci or to an entire chromosome depending on the number of recombination events that have occurred between a given set of loci.

In human genetics, the haplogroups most commonly studied are Y-chromosome (Y-DNA) haplogroups and mitochondrial DNA (mtDNA) haplogroups, both of which can be used to define genetic populations. Y-DNA is passed solely along the patrilineal line, from father to son, while mtDNA is passed down the matrilineal line, from mother to daughter. Neither recombines, and thus Y-DNA and mtDNA change only by chance mutation at each generation with no intermixture between parents' genetic material.

The Y Chromosome Consortium has established a system of defining Y-DNA haplogroups by letters A through to T, with further subdivisions using numbers and lower case letters.

Y-chromosomal Adam is the name given by researchers to a theoretical male who is the most recent common patrilineal (male-lineage) ancestor of all living humans. Estimations of the date of this common ancestor have varied significantly in different studies.

In human genetics, Haplogroup O (M175) is a Y-chromosome DNA haplogroup. Haplogroup O is a close cladistic brother group with Haplogroup N, and is one of several descendants of Haplogroup K (the intermediates being Haplogroup NOP and Haplogroup NO).

This haplogroup appears in 80-90% of all men in East and Southeast Asia, and it is almost exclusive to that region: M175 is almost nonexistent in Western Siberia, Western Asia, Europe, and Africa and is completely absent from the Americas, although certain subclades of Haplogroup O do achieve significant frequencies among some populations of South Asia, Central Asia, and Oceania.

----------


## Loy Toy

From my experience I do not think the indigenous Thais are at all rascist against us farangs in fact they normally are subservient and obliging to the point of it being embarrasing.

We all know who are behind all these 2 tier pricing systems, newer and tougher immigration and land ownership laws amongst other things that have pissed off us long termers here in Thailand. 

And its not the indigenous Thai land/ farm owners here that actually want to sell their land for 5 million Baht a Rai to farangs when the others only want to pay 300,000.00 Baht and have created laws so as to make sure they pay exactly that figure (300K).

----------


## BillyBobThai

We are all racist to one degree or another, but too many want to be politically correct and refuse to admit it.  I worked all of my adult life in the Atlanta, GA
area around a lot of blacks.  I had a reputation being a racist with my black     co-workers,  but I still got a long with most of them.  I have been told on more than one occasion,  at least when I talk to you,  I know where you are comming from.    Just be honest with all and let the chips fall where they may.

----------


## Loy Toy

^^ Thanks BOb..........an interesting read!  :Smile: 

Give me a year or two to digest it!

----------


## RPETER65

> Originally Posted by RPETER65
> 
> I have read on Teak door that some people who post here feel Thai people to be racist against farang. I personally have not experienced this,
> 
> 
> You just get off the plane today?


 
No actually I have been living in Thailand for 3 years,before moving to Thailand I had been visiting for ten years. I am sure we have different views on what racists is. BTW if you only have rude comments why don't you stay out of it. I was asking for specifics of racisim in Thailand.

----------


## DrB0b

> We are all racist to one degree or another


I don't think that's true. I've heard it said many times but always by racists. It's just a pat excuse used by racists to justify their racism.

----------


## leprac

Thais are racists because they hate farangs :mid: But most of the threads/posts on this forum never have a good thing to say about the Thais.Are we not racists???

----------


## DrB0b

> But most of the threads/posts on this forum never have a good thing to say about the Thais.Are we not racists???


Only if we make the hateful posts or think hateful posts are infectious. I don't really think most of the people who make "hateful" posts here about Thais are really racist towards Thais (there are plenty of genuinely racist posts about blacks, middle-easterners, and jews, mind you), they're just irritated and annoyed and letting off steam.

I do get the impression that most of the farangs who consistently complain about being hated by Thais do deserve to be hated, though.

----------


## withnallstoke

DrBob, i tried to fathom out your explanation in post #39. When i scrolled down to the map, i got confused. The map is so very wrong. Even i know America should be on the left, Europe in the middle and Australia down in the bottom right.

----------


## kmart

> I do get the impression that most of the farangs who consistently complain about being hated by Thais do deserve to be hated, though.


Its maybe their station in life, I'm afraid.

"Do unto others,...."etc. Bit trite, but nonetheless true.

----------


## Panda

I dont think farangs are hated by Thais at all. Regarded as inferior, yes. But hated No. Maybe a few baht bus drivers excepted there.

----------


## Rural Surin

> You got to love the way people make racist comments and remarks about Thais being racists (yep all the same aren't they..), all the while trying to make out how uncivilized they are and how great they themselves are.
> 
> 
> Actually, sorry, you are partly right. Thailand does have a lot of racists, except, most of the ones I have come across have been farangs.


Ain't this the truth....

----------


## Perota

> I dont think farangs are hated by Thais at all. Regarded as inferior, yes. But hated No. Maybe a few baht bus drivers excepted there.


You have to put that in perspective. The first time I came to Thailand, in the early 80's, one Thai asked me "how come when we watch TV, all falangs are rich and beautiful and all those who come here are dirty and poor ?"

The problem is Hollywood gives them very high expectation about the west and of course they're a bit disappointed when they see the reality. 

And it's nothing compare to the feeling of Japaneses when they visit "romantic" France for the first time ...

----------


## Panda

[quote=Perota;1109543]


> I dont think farangs are hated by Thais at all. Regarded as inferior, yes. But hated No. Maybe a few baht bus drivers excepted there.


You have to put that in perspective. The first time I came to Thailand, in the early 80's, one Thai asked me "how come when we watch TV, all falangs are rich and beautiful and all those who come here are dirty and poor ?"
quote]

Depends who you are talking to I suppose. Relative to the vast majority of Thais the average westerner is quite wealthy.

----------


## jim1176

^ Amazingly naive given your length of stay

Total wanker

----------


## demujin

> DrBob, i tried to fathom out your explanation in post #39. When i scrolled down to the map, i got confused. The map is so very wrong. Even i know America should be on the left, Europe in the middle and Australia down in the bottom right.


 
yes of course!!

Pacifico-centric approach?   wrong...all wrong

----------


## FlyFree

> Thais are racists because they hate farangsBut most of the threads/posts on this forum never have a good thing to say about the Thais.Are we not racists???


I am no more a racist than the most non-racist 'pinko-liberal'. I do contend, however, that racism is natural and universal, as I said in another post. This from my observation through many years, looking a little deeper at people than simply on the surface. This does not equate to race-hatred.

I think I am fairly typical of ave Joe-farang, coming to Thailand with a reasonably open mind, and actually liking the country and it's people a lot, outside of the sex angle and scene, despite the mess. If I wasn't, there'd be a hell of a lot less farang in Thailand.

I may not have been so typical in my willingness to learn whatever the Thai could teach me, but that's me. I love learning. I never once tried to teach them anything. No feeling of superiority. Really.

What can I say. Like the typical farang, reality seeped through. It has to eventually. It's too obvious and abrasive to ignore indefinitely.

----------


## chrissamui

> You might ask the ones that believe themselves to be innately superior, what have they done in the last 100 years? Without the Americans, the Brits, and the Ausies, they would be speaking Japanese...or Chinese.
> Who invented the personal computer? Two college drop outs from San Jose, California.
> Who invented the operating system used world wide. Windows> Bill Gates
> The World Wide Web. 
> ATM machines.
> Discovered elecricity, invented the telephone. 
> Mass produced the auto>Henry Ford
> Television...not sure about this one, 
> It is true that the Thai's domesticated the chicken, 3,000 years ago
> ...


Without Europe there wouldn't be a United I don't know what?

----------


## Lily

I don't think Thai people are any more racist than any other people, however, I think they just 'parrot' old resentments.

I dont think they are racist; I think they dont really think with a mind of their own.

Basically, just don't think at all.

----------


## tsicar

> I 
> 
> Basically, just don't think at all.


it gives them a headache, the thais tell me.

"i don' waanto teeng too mutt, i headache" was a phrase i heard almost daily from my thai ex, and i still hear it regularly when in company of thai friends.

we should all be gratefull for this attitude, i suppose:.......................can you imagine what chaos would ensue if they all started thinking for themselves?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 :smiley laughing:

----------


## Lily

> we should all be gratefull for this attitude, i suppose:.......................can you imagine what chaos would ensue if they all started thinking for themselves?


Well, not for people like you................but if they ever did start to 'think to mutt', they might kind of realise that sending their daughter to work in brothels or marrying the first dirty old man that is going to keep them is not really as good as it appears to be.

But that would spoil the whole thing, wouldn't it?

----------


## tsicar

> Originally Posted by tsicar
> 
> we should all be gratefull for this attitude, i suppose:.......................can you imagine what chaos would ensue if they all started thinking for themselves?
> 
> 
> Well, not for people like you................but if they ever did start to 'think to mutt', they might kind of realise that sending their daughter to work in brothels or marrying the first dirty old man that is going to keep them is not really as good as it appears to be.
> 
> But that would spoil the whole thing, wouldn't it?


yes.
shhhhhhhhh!!!!

----------


## Rural Surin

> Originally Posted by BillyBobThai
> 
> 
> We are all racist to one degree or another
> 
> 
> I don't think that's true. I've heard it said many times but always by racists. It's just a pat excuse used by racists to justify their racism.


Probably so, Bob. This tends to be straight forward. I don't buy it either, not all are racists.

----------


## Rural Surin

> DrBob, i tried to fathom out your explanation in post #39. When i scrolled down to the map, i got confused. The map is so very wrong. Even i know America should be on the left, Europe in the middle and Australia down in the bottom right.


Easily explained, my friend. You are just conditioned to view maps {and the world} through a Eurocentric fashion. East, west, north, south - doesn't matter, your perspective. It's all an illusion.

----------


## astasinim

^
As  is yours.  :mid:

----------


## Lily

> Easily explained, my friend. You are just conditioned to view maps {and the world} through a Eurocentric fashion. East, west, north, south - doesn't matter, your perspective. It's all an illusion.


 




> When i scrolled down to the map, i got confused. The map is so very wrong. Even i know America should be on the left, Europe in the middle and Australia down in the bottom right.


 
You haven't considered maybe that is  because the world isn't flat?

Just a thought!

----------


## tsicar

> Originally Posted by Rural Surin
> 
> Easily explained, my friend. You are just conditioned to view maps {and the world} through a Eurocentric fashion. East, west, north, south - doesn't matter, your perspective. It's all an illusion.
> 
> 
>  
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so where's the proof that the world isn,t flat?
if it was round, we would all have fallen off by now, due to centrifugal force.

----------


## withnallstoke

> Easily explained, my friend. You are just conditioned to view maps {and the world} through a Eurocentric fashion. East, west, north, south - doesn't matter, your perspective. It's all an illusion.


Don't be daft. How can Australia be in the middle? Unless they taught me all bollocks at school.

----------


## pompeybloke

Of course, we are all racist to one degree or another. If you consider yourself not, then you must love all nationalities regardless and thus have stayed at home, or just have partaken in soft drugs on a perpetual plain, but the perpetuality can consume as the high goes, ending in a headache.

If you aren't racist then you must be oblivious. Drugs do help alleviate these feelings but they wear off.

----------


## Rural Surin

> Of course, we are all racist to one degree or another. If you consider yourself not, then you must love all nationalities regardless and thus have stayed at home, or just have partaken in soft drugs on a perpetual plain, but the perpetuality can consume as the high goes, ending in a headache.
> 
> If you aren't racist then you must be oblivious. Drugs do help alleviate these feelings but they wear off.


Is this a naturally occuring development in our tragic characters, or a learned process? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## pompeybloke

^ you're racist against western everything so what do you mean?

----------


## Nietzsche

Loving urban ewoks doesn't make you a better person than someone who can't stand them.

----------


## pompeybloke

What I'm saying is, we're racist on this and that, but nothing is confirmed til we've resided in a country for a year or more to form a qualified opinion. I spent a year in Israel 89/90 and they treated me like a cvunt. My name was 'dealer'. I was broke and took the money but the mental scars remain. You can learn hebrew in a month or two, all you need is the numbers as that is all they're interested in.  Never hear the cvunts til the subject resorts to money!  Then they shout! Bunch of monkeys.....Scum of the earth.

----------


## DrB0b

> DrBob, i tried to fathom out your explanation in post #39. When i scrolled down to the map, i got confused. The map is so very wrong. Even i know America should be on the left, Europe in the middle and Australia down in the bottom right.


Flat-earther! :Very Happy:

----------


## DrB0b

> Originally Posted by Lily
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Rural Surin
> ...


We don't fall off because the world sucks!

----------


## DrB0b

> Loving urban ewoks doesn't make you a better person than someone who can't stand them.


True. The better person is the one who doen't give a toss and gets on with life.

----------


## withnallstoke

> The better person is the one who doen't give a toss and gets on with life.


Well said that man.

----------


## Nietzsche

> The better person is the one who doen't give a toss and gets on with life


Totally agree.

It's when they start taking the piss it all goes pear-shaped.

----------


## tsicar

> Originally Posted by tsicar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Lily
> ...


kinda agree that the earth sucks, but there's a thread in me somewhere about this (coming soon) and just coz you guys didn't take the bait this time does not mean i'm letting you off the hook!!!
i got proof the world is flat, and so have millions of people around the world!!!

----------


## celtic

Maybe it depends on how you define racist.

----------


## DrB0b

> Maybe it depends on how you define racist.


Best of luck with that one. The most generally used definition is the UN one. The UN definition is so wide-ranging that it seems to me that being denied a visa, or even being asked for one, by any country is a racist act;

"The term "racial discrimination" shall mean any distinction, exclusion, restriction or preference based on race, colour, descent, or national or ethnic origin which has the purpose or effect of nullifying or impairing the recognition, enjoyment or exercise, on an equal footing, of human rights and fundamental freedoms in the political, economic, social, cultural or any other field of public life"

----------


## mtone9317

Amafad's (American's of African Descent). 
1970's Smart Amafads went to college and evaded the draft. Ghetto types were drafted into the Army and were sent to Viet-Nam. They took with them their ghetto culture>hatred of European decendents who controll America. The officers were American born of European decent. West Point graduates.
2000's emergence of a glorification of the gangster cult sold to the US by the Mainstream media. 50c >talentless former crack dealer harlem made $160 million last year selling rap CD's. Sticks his ugly face in the camera, makes gang symbols and talks trash. Shit sells." Pimp" has become a common US slang word.

----------


## DrB0b

> Amafad's (American's of African Descent). 
> 1970's Smart Amafads went to college and evaded the draft. Ghetto types were drafted into the Army and were sent to Viet-Nam. They took with them their ghetto culture>hatred of European decendents who controll America. The officers were American born of European decent. West Point graduates.
> 2000's emergence of a glorification of the gangster cult sold to the US by the Mainstream media. 50c >talentless former crack dealer harlem made $160 million last year selling rap CD's. Sticks his ugly face in the camera, makes gang symbols and talks trash. Shit sells." Pimp" has become a common US slang word.


Er, well, you see, um.. what??? Please just take our money and don't hurt anybody.

----------


## The Gentleman Scamp

Yes, most Thais are stupid and racist, why?  ...Because most humans are, you will find every country with it's different species of homo sapien are mostly semi civilized beasts with mobile phones and T-Shirts.

Every race likes to feel superior, that's why this thread and many others like it exist.

----------


## The Gentleman Scamp

Of course, that is just my opinion - I see the world with my own eyes and always have.

----------


## tjyflhol

Thanks for the much needed clarification.

----------


## Tyler

The OP is well racist!

----------


## The Gentleman Scamp

Exactly - was it my sobering nail on the head observation that bought this thread to a halt?   ..I'd like to think so.

That often happens when I post something sensible, I should stick to threads about eating half my lunch, wearing a silly hat and drinking my piss.

----------


## tjyflhol

> Exactly - was it my sobering nail on the head observation that bought this thread to a halt?   ..I'd like to think so.


Scampy, why do you always say this?

Of course you'd like to think so, it might be proof of half a brain. 

Not only do you make a basic point with your usual angst towards humanity but you actually have to bump the thread TWICE trying to do PR for it.

Did no one green you?

----------


## Jet Gorgon

I grew up with kids from different races, and lived in many countries, abiding by the customs and cultures of each. Sure, ran into some racists everywhere, even the UK -- haughty if they thought I was American, scorned for being from the colonies if they knew I was Canadian.
Most Thais were lovely, and I tried to be gracious to those were not. If all else failed, I moved. :Smile: 
I can say I have racist thoughts in Canada, which is more on the general level, not personal. I put this down to being the alien for so long elsewhere and knowing that if I was not making money, I would be tossed out. So, why should my tax dollars here pay to support "refugees", most of whom are here solely for economic purposes? They live here a few years and get elected to political office so their ethnic neighbourhood gets what it wants. Asian and East Indian kids assimilate and then join ethnic gangs when they hit high school. Suddenly, the friends they've had since kindergarten are enemies.
Canada is such a suck-face country, the only way you get treated fairly is if you're an ethnic minority. That angers me. I feel like an alien in my own country.

----------


## The Gentleman Scamp

> Originally Posted by The Gentleman Scamp
> 
> 
> Exactly - was it my sobering nail on the head observation that bought this thread to a halt?   ..I'd like to think so.
> 
> 
> Scampy, why do you always say this?
> 
> Of course you'd like to think so, it might be proof of half a brain. 
> ...


Hooked again Tiffy?   :Smile:  

I knew as soon as I submitted who the next reply would be from ...How many holes in your cheek now?

----------


## tsicar

.who actually gives a shit if thais are racist or not!
we live in their country, they have racist attitudes toward farang (although they hide it quite well while the farang wallet is open), but why the hell should it be an issue?
most people on the forum know that i may perhaps lean a little towards being what some people would describe as a racist, BUT:
they did not invite me to live in their country. ok, so who cares if they don't like me, or make life difficult for me whenever they can, but i knew that before i decided to settle in thailand (actually lying here, i only found out when i ran out of money!)
point is: they make the rules; it is their silly little country;they prefer asians to farang. sofukkinwot???
i know that i have superior intellect and better education and that i have higher moral standards, and iq and ability than most thais i ever met, and they think exactly the same about me.
i ask nothing from them, nor do i expect anything, and i expect the reciprocal from them.
what the fcuk is the big deal?
learn to live with it, feel smug in the knowledge that the thais who feel smug in the knowledge that they are intellectually superior to us are just a bunch of stupidfukkn thais, and get on with your life. 
use your advantage to your advantage.

----------


## DrB0b

> Originally Posted by tjyflhol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by The Gentleman Scamp
> ...


Scampy, there's a difference between being a troll and being a tit. You don't seem to have worked that out yet :Smile:

----------


## The Gentleman Scamp

> .who actually gives a shit if thais are racist or not!
> we live in their country, they have racist attitudes toward farang (although they hide it quite well while the farang wallet is open), but why the hell should it be an issue?
> most people on the forum know that i may perhaps lean a little towards being what some people would describe as a racist, BUT:
> they did not invite me to live in their country. ok, so who cares if they don't like me, or make life difficult for me whenever they can, but i knew that before i decided to settle in thailand (actually lying here, i only found out when i ran out of money!)
> point is: they make the rules; it is their silly little country;they prefer asians to farang. sofukkinwot???
> i know that i have superior intellect and better education and that i have higher moral standards, and iq and ability than most thais i ever met, and they think exactly the same about me.
> i ask nothing from them, nor do i expect anything, and i expect the reciprocal from them.
> what the fcuk is the big deal?
> learn to live with it, feel smug in the knowledge that the thais who feel smug in the knowledge that they are intellectually superior to us are just a bunch of stupidfukkn thais, and get on with your life. 
> use your advantage to your advantage.


Well said.




> Scampy, there's a difference between being a troll and being a tit. You don't seem to have worked that out yet


The man who puts his trousers on his head is supposed to offer comfort to those who believe they are superior, not revert to wisdom when he feels like it.. _ 'Off with is head!'._

----------


## wefearourdespot

> Thais are racists because they hate farangsBut most of the threads/posts on this forum never have a good thing to say about the Thais.Are we not racists???


It's not us who are racists, it's them who are assholes.

----------


## wefearourdespot

> I don't think Thai people are any more racist than any other people, however, I think they just 'parrot' old resentments.
> 
> I dont think they are racist; I think they dont really think with a mind of their own.
> 
> *Basically, just don't think at all*.


So you are *racist* if you think this about them.
You are stating they are an inferior race incapable of logic thinking (apart the basic cheating/lieing/stealing routine)

Thanks to God even you have a *commendable trait* in your personality.
(wanted to green you for the post above but I can't)

----------


## Storekeeper

Would xenophobic be a more appropriate word ? Maybe not. I'm not sure. Thais are a danger to nobody but themselves fellas.

----------


## kmart

Thais are racists as fuck. But so what? So am I. Not something I brag about or advertise if I can help it. I've tried to be non-racist, non-sexist, etc. It usually only lasts until some stupid fucking gook bitch cuts me off in traffic, and the old racist-reset button pops out of the back of my red neck again...

----------


## lesmiles

I have heard this before, when thai people are abroad and speaking english, they referred to the locals as being foreigners. How ignorant is that.

----------


## AntRobertson

> I have heard this before, when thai people are abroad and speaking english, they referred to the locals as being foreigners. How ignorant is that.


Well it's remarkably frank of you.  Dunno about it being ignorant however, that seems overly harsh.  After all you're just passing on something you've 'heard'.

Perhaps 'unthinking' and/or 'ill-advised' would be the more apt description?

----------


## tsicar

> Originally Posted by lesmiles
> 
> 
> I.
> 
> 
> Perhaps 'unthinking' and/or 'ill-advised' would be the more apt description?


yes, how about "unthinking, ill-advised, ignorant, clueless, brainless, stoopid little arrogant assholes"

----------


## Norton

> Would xenophobic be a more appropriate word ?


Bingo!  Nationalist might be used as well.

Lao, Burmese and Cambodian all of which Thais have the greatest amount of discrimination are the same "race".

----------


## madjbs

What "race" would that be?  :mid:

----------


## Norton

> What "race" would that be?


Many would say Asian.  Specifically "*Mongoloid*". :mid:

----------


## mao say dung

Mongoloid ain't a race; it's a ANTHEM!

----------


## theface

I don't think so .I have been in Thailand for 3 month now ,thinking adout doing a tefl cource in ban phe . Just feel like staying in Thailand and do volunteer work teaching childrens in villages , to give them a chance for their future.

----------


## StrontiumDog

> I have read on Teak door that some people who post here feel Thai people to be racist against farang. I personally have not experienced this, could some of those who feel this way give me some examples.


A taxi driver told me recently...

"Most Thai's don't like farang"

He went onto say that they like our money though. He was completely nonchalant as he spouted this drivel. Totally unbothered and lacking in affect, as if it was common knowledge and of little significance.

----------


## mikeroberts

> You might ask the ones that believe themselves to be innately superior, what have they done in the last 100 years? Without the Americans, the Brits, and the Ausies, they would be speaking Japanese...or Chinese.
> Who invented the personal computer? Two college drop outs from San Jose, California.
> Who invented the operating system used world wide. Windows> Bill Gates
> The World Wide Web. 
> ATM machines.
> Discovered elecricity, invented the telephone. 
> Mass produced the auto>Henry Ford
> Television...not sure about this one, 
> It is true that the Thai's domesticated the chicken, 3,000 years ago
> ...


think you will find it was a Brit who invented the web and a Scot the tele , ow and an English man the jet engine Frank Whitle and the hover craft not( Frank ) sory no time for more....

----------


## Smug Farang Bore

Wheres Tud? He'll tell you who invented what..!

----------


## StrontiumDog

WikiAnswers - Which country has produced the most inventions

----------


## Michael

> Wheres Tud? He'll tell you who invented what..!


I thought you were him.

----------


## Michael

If you want racism, try to apply for a holiday visa to England as an ordinary Thai tourist. It's nigh on impossible.

----------


## kmart

> Originally Posted by RPETER65
> 
> 
> I have read on Teak door that some people who post here feel Thai people to be racist against farang. I personally have not experienced this, could some of those who feel this way give me some examples.
> 
> 
> A taxi driver told me recently...
> 
> "Most Thai's don't like farang"
> ...


He might have been winding you up?  :mid: 

Thais are equally dismissive of each other and their places of birth, education, social standing, etc. A lot of Thais don't actually seem to have a lot of self-respect at all, tbh.

----------


## Rural Surin

> Originally Posted by madjbs
> 
> What "race" would that be?
> 
> 
> Many would say Asian. Specifically "*Mongoloid*".


They all look alike anyway, Norts :Tapedshut:  :rolleyes4:

----------


## DrAndy

> They are racist to the extent that so many of them think that face and image are the most important things in life,


so not racist at all then?




> I do not think the indigenous Thais are at all rascist against us farangs


oh right.

In fact, many Thais are very racist. As was stated earlier, racism is a natural feeling that tends to strengthen your group ties and discriminate against other, different, peoples

In the modern world, racism has become outdated and stupid, but without education it continues. 

I am sure most Thais are racist without hate, unlike many groups in the west.

----------


## Norton

> They all look alike anyway, Norts


Sure do.  When I get separated from the wife at Tesco and go into a panic search it's impossible to find her.  Very embarrassing to come up behind a complete stranger and say, "Let's get out of this bloody place."

----------


## Rural Surin

> Originally Posted by Storekeeper
> 
> Would xenophobic be a more appropriate word ?
> 
> 
> Bingo! Nationalist might be used as well.
> 
> Lao, Burmese and Cambodian all of which Thais have the greatest amount of discrimination are the same "race".


Ironically, 65% of the population is made up of these groups and other off-shoots. Contributing significantly to language, customs, cuisines, music, and art.

----------


## DrAndy

> Originally Posted by Rural Surin
> 
> They all look alike anyway, Norts
> 
> 
> Sure do. When I get separated from the wife at Tesco and go into a panic search it's impossible to find her. Very embarrassing to come up behind a complete stranger and say, "Let's get out of this bloody place."


 
not if she is cute and says "yes"

----------


## Spin

> If you want racism, try to apply for a holiday visa to England as an ordinary Thai tourist. It's nigh on impossible.


Rubbish. It has nothing to do with racism but merely filtering out people who have little incentive to return to Thailand at the end of the visa.
This basically means that if the Thai applicant has never had a steady job, doesn't own land, has no money etc etc then the visa isn't going to get issued. Thats just the way it is. Not a lot you can do about it, other than get married and go with a different visa.

----------


## Rural Surin

> Originally Posted by Michael
> 
> If you want racism, try to apply for a holiday visa to England as an ordinary Thai tourist. It's nigh on impossible.
> 
> 
> Rubbish. It has nothing to do with racism but merely filtering out people who have little incentive to return to Thailand at the end of the visa.
> This basically means that if the Thai applicant has never had a steady job, doesn't own land, has no money etc etc then the visa isn't going to get issued. Thats just the way it is. Not a lot you can do about it, other than get married and go with a different visa.


Yep. Practical.

----------


## thaidiscovery

I dont think Thai's are any more racist then any one else. You see many traveler in the touristy area's treat Thai's like dirt and talk down to them.
When you get treated like that for a few years it would probably get to you a bit.

Also the young holligans who get drunk and abuse Thai people that I have seen on many ocasions would give us a bad name too.

----------


## dirtydog

> I dont think Thai's are any more racist then any one else.


For a start in a normal country you would be imprisoned for over charging foriegners, in a normal country police extorting money or taking bribes would get them jailed, how do you think people are going to react to Thais like that?

----------


## dirtydog

> I dont think Thai's are any more racist then any one else.


I assume your basing this on your upbringing during the troubled times in South Africa, either that or you have no understanding of Thai people at all, you are a white African I take it?

----------


## thaidiscovery

> Originally Posted by thaidiscovery
> 
> I dont think Thai's are any more racist then any one else.
> 
> 
> For a start in a normal country you would be imprisoned for over charging foriegners, in a normal country police extorting money or taking bribes would get them jailed, how do you think people are going to react to Thais like that?


What is normanl is in the eyes of the beholder. While the policies in Thailand are in question. I am taling about the general population of Thai people.

We all have different experiences so will have a different view on things. For my I have never experienced any racism in Thailand yet, but my Thai wife has experienced a lot in Australia, she has had food thrown at her and also told to go back to her own country etc. 

There is racist people all over the world

----------


## thaidiscovery

> Originally Posted by thaidiscovery
> 
> I dont think Thai's are any more racist then any one else.
> 
> 
> I assume your basing this on your upbringing during the troubled times in South Africa, either that or you have no understanding of Thai people at all, you are a white African I take it?


Having no understanding of Thai's at all? You came to this conclusion because I don't think Thai's are anymore racist then anyone else?
I think you have the understanding problem here my friend

----------


## dirtydog

^I think your an idiot, Thai people are extremely racist, when I first met my girlfriend she was told by her boss at work to either dump the farang, ie me, or be fired, is that normal behaviour in Aussie land? Would that even be legal in Aussie land? She is and was a school teacher by the way.

----------


## thaidiscovery

> ^I think your an idiot, Thai people are extremely racist, when I first met my girlfriend she was told by her boss at work to either dump the farang, ie me, or be fired, is that normal behaviour in Aussie land? Would that even be legal in Aussie land? She is and was a school teacher by the way.


You think I am an idiot? For what? Please explain.
It would not be normal in Australia, and it is not normal in Thailand. But is that racist?

You may of had some bad experiences in Thailand, but it does not mean the rest of us have. Like I have said before, everyone will have a different experience.

By the way, I'm an Aussie, not South African.

----------


## dirtydog

What about the Burmese working legally in Phuket, they are not allowed to own a mobile phone, they are not allowed to own a motorbike, they are not allowed to meet up in groups of 5 or more, is that normal?

----------


## chitown

^ do they have a yellow star on their arm too?  :Sad:

----------


## dirtydog

> It would not be normal in Australia, and it is not normal in Thailand. But is that racist?


Of course it was racist, I am white, they like their teachers to get married to nice light colored Thai people.

----------


## thaidiscovery

> What about the Burmese working legally in Phuket, they are not allowed to own a mobile phone, they are not allowed to own a motorbike, they are not allowed to meet up in groups of 5 or more, is that normal?


Aren't they illegels? Illegels in Australia have been locked up in prison for over 10 years for overstaying a few months.

Like I have said before, Some policies here are in question, but the general Thai population is not any more racists then any others. But what people think on this topic usually boils down to what experiences they have had. It's human nature.

For example, I don't think Aussie's are really all that racists, but my wife thinks they are because she has been verbally abused, had food thrown at her and a few other things that I won't go into detail, but her Thai friend who has lived in Australia for about a year has not had any problems and she loves Australia.

----------


## dirtydog

> What about the Burmese working legally in Phuket





> Aren't they illegels?


No, the legal ones that are registered.





> but the general Thai population is not any more racists then any others.


I assume you speak Thai fluently so can follow conversations in Thai?

----------


## thaidiscovery

> Originally Posted by thaidiscovery
> 
> It would not be normal in Australia, and it is not normal in Thailand. But is that racist?
> 
> 
> Of course it was racist, I am white, they like their teachers to get married to nice light colored Thai people.


Well I don't know that teacher who said that too her. Maybe he just didn't like you for some reason. Who knows, but do you think this sort of thing ONLY happens in Thailand?

I think Asians in general the worst end of the stick when abroad. Especially the guys, I was in England last year and don't know how many times I heard people say they feel like "Paki bashing tonight"

Also there are organisations in western coutries who's beliefs are "white power" KKK, skin heads all over europe and most western countries.

So do I think the general Thai's are racists? not anymore then the rest of the world.

----------


## thaidiscovery

> but the general Thai population is not any more racists then any others.


I assume you speak Thai fluently so can follow conversations in Thai?[/quote]
I can understand Thai pretty well, I can understand English too and I hear racial slurs in both languages and countries.

Also I see many times farangs here talk to the waitresses like they owe them something and be very rude. I don't see any asian/Thai's who do that in Australia. I am sure it does happen on ocasions but not like it does here.

----------


## dirtydog

> Well I don't know that teacher who said that too her. Maybe he just didn't like you for some reason.


It was the boss of the school, I had never met him, he found out she was living with a farang, ie me, that was when he gave the ultimatum, he then found out 4 of the other teachers were living or married to farangs, the school wasn't big enough to sack 5 degreed up teachers in one go so he backed down.

Thais are racist as a nation, kkk etc are just minority groups with minor followings, skinheads are just skinheads and doesn't mean they are racist, most of the time its because they can't be bothered with their hair or are balding.

----------


## thaidiscovery

> Originally Posted by thaidiscovery
> 
> Well I don't know that teacher who said that too her. Maybe he just didn't like you for some reason.
> 
> 
> It was the boss of the school, I had never met him, he found out she was living with a farang, ie me, that was when he gave the ultimatum, he then found out 4 of the other teachers were living or married to farangs, the school wasn't big enough to sack 5 degreed up teachers in one go so he backed down.
> 
> Thais are racist as a nation, kkk etc are just minority groups with minor followings, skinheads are just skinheads and doesn't mean they are racist, most of the time its because they can't be bothered with their hair or are balding.


I know many many Thai's who are not racists like you claim. For you to come to the conclusion that Thai's are racist as a nation just shows either how closed mind you are or it comes down to personal experience.
I am sorry that you feel this way. I really do.

----------


## dirtydog

> I know many many Thai's who are not racists like you claim. For you to come to the conclusion that Thai's are racist as a nation just shows either how closed mind you are or it comes down to personal experience.


This is from a guy who doesn't speak Thai, has trouble following a conversation in Thai, thank god for experts like you, I have spent more than 2/3rds of my adult life in Thailand, living and working, I have employed thousands of Thais over the years, thank you for sorting that one out for me.....

----------


## DrAndy

I reckon he is about right

Thais are racist, and so are many other people all over the world

It is difficult to actually quantify though, as each person tends to rely on their own experiences. It would be fair to say that the less educated tend to be more racist, but without any agenda. The more educated racists tend to be nasty and know exactly what they are doing.

Any opinion polls would be useless as people do not see themselves as racist, even if they are

----------


## thaidiscovery

> Originally Posted by thaidiscovery
> 
> I know many many Thai's who are not racists like you claim. For you to come to the conclusion that Thai's are racist as a nation just shows either how closed mind you are or it comes down to personal experience.
> 
> 
> This is from a guy who doesn't speak Thai, has trouble following a conversation in Thai, thank god for experts like you, I have spent more than 2/3rds of my adult life in Thailand, living and working, I have employed thousands of Thais over the years, thank you for sorting that one out for me.....


No problem,
If you need help on anything else, please don't hesitate to PM me.  :Smile:

----------


## thaidiscovery

Actually I take back the Asians get the worst end of the stick. 
It would have to be anyone who is middle eastern. Especially if they are muslim

----------


## dirtydog

> Any opinion polls would be useless as people do not see themselves as racist, even if they are


I know for a fact I am not racist, I feel sure most people know whether they are racist or not, dumb assumption DrAndy....






> It would have to be anyone who is middle eastern. Especially if they are muslim


Well, they are all bloody suicide bombers aint they....

----------


## thaidiscovery

> Originally Posted by DrAndy
> 
> Any opinion polls would be useless as people do not see themselves as racist, even if they are
> 
> 
> I know for a fact I am not racist, I feel sure most people know whether they are racist or not, dumb assumption DrAndy....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL
I am sure KKK also think they are not racist too.

----------


## chitown

> I have spent more than 2/3rds of my adult life in Thailand



Hmmmm, so that is 50 some years, Your older than Blackgang!!!!  ::chitown::

----------


## DrAndy

> Originally Posted by DrAndy
> 
> Any opinion polls would be useless as *people do not see themselves as racist*, even if they are
> 
> 
> I know for a fact I am not racist, I feel sure most people know whether they are racist or not, dumb assumption DrAndy....
> 
> 
> ....


 
wot I sed, DD

nobody admits to being racist but many quite happily act that way without thinking

like calling Thais "dumb cvnts", just because the one in front of you is a bad driver etc

----------


## dirtydog

I call lots of people "dumb cnuts" irrespective of race, I probably yet again should have added a sarcasm smiley on my previous post just for you about the suicide bombers, although I have met a lot more dumb Thais in my life than dumb English people, maybe something to do with their IQ being 20 below normal? And up untill 12 years ago the average Thai having 3 years schooling?

----------


## majid

All humans are racist.

----------


## DrB0b

^All humans are inferior. The meatbags can go bite my shiny metal ass.

----------


## thaidiscovery

> I call lots of people "dumb cnuts" irrespective of race, I probably yet again should have added a sarcasm smiley on my previous post just for you about the suicide bombers, although I have met a lot more dumb Thais in my life than dumb English people, maybe something to do with their IQ being 20 below normal? And up untill 12 years ago the average Thai having 3 years schooling?


I think your the racist one. Either that or just not that bright.

----------


## Smeg

Thais like to stare at, laugh at, and gossip about farangs in the same way they do with katoeys, for example, as being something unusual. 

However, they'd never refer to a customer as "katoey" in the same way they refer to a customer as "farang", because in their (very limited, pea-brained) knowledge, they can get away with it with the farang because the farang can't understand them.

----------


## DrAndy

ยำนยสำ รื นีพืทนีระ

people in Bournemouth do the same thing with the foreign students, although they would never call a poofter one to his face

----------


## deathstardan

> I don't think so .I have been in Thailand for 3 month now ,thinking adout doing a tefl cource in ban phe . Just feel like staying in Thailand and do volunteer work teaching childrens in villages , to give them a chance for their future.


Have a green. That's pure, comedy gold! 

My Prathom 6 class have better English than you and you're going to give them a chance for their future?... :smiley laughing: 

Best of luck with the tefl cource.... The childrens will be very grateful! I love TD....brilliant...

----------


## Cujo

> ยำนยสำ รื นีพืทนีระ
> 
> people in Bournemouth do the same thing with the foreign students, although they would never call a poofter one to his face


Why not?

----------


## Smeg

> people in Bournemouth do the same thing with the foreign students, although they would never call a poofter one to his face


You silly old fool. 

Next you'll be claiming that if a Brit guy in Bournemouth sees another Brit guy and an asian tourist having a punch up, he'll automatically go and wade in with the Brit.

----------


## Smeg

Looks like the police are mugging farangs here too

Nick Nostitz, On Thailand's Front Lines




> Are the police getting a little _hungrier_ these days?  A long-time reader was stopped on his motorbike which was legal in every way - he had paid his road tax, was in possession of a valid Thai driver's licence, the bike was insured and he had not broken any road rules at the point when he was waved over by the boys in brown.  The copper brazenly asked for 200 baht for the never before heard infraction that "Farang cannot wear black helmet!"  The reader asked him for a receipt as well as his name & number to which the cop made a show of slowly undoing the leather strap on the holster of his gun before asking him if he wanted to make a _ploplem_.  The place is rife with it now.

----------


## Loy Toy

^ I once was accussed of crossing a line on the road that was dedicated towards her %&&*??""*** and because of this traffic misdemeanor I would have to pay 1,000 Baht.

When I stopped laughing I drove away..........and the twat didn't follow me!  :Smile: 

Handle every confrontation with a smile and ignorance..........It works well for the Thais!

----------


## Adolf

not sure if they are racist, more ignorant than anything.

There's a fellow with Tourett's syndrome down my local - he can't stop bursting out with 'Paki, Nigger, Coon' even when there are blacks and Indians sitting next to him.
 He's not really racist though - just can't help himself.

----------


## ShilohJim

> Same shit happens here, some cool some fucked up, I get on alright mostly and have a few friends, but still I do see some racist tendency's in them, and they do not seem to like some people and I notice that they are mostly racist again Blacks and I take it was from the American service personnel that were here during the Viet Nam conflict and the actions of some of them that word went around.


As one of those Americans there during the Viet Nam conflict, I enjoyed my tour and got along well with most of the locals around Udorn. There were some smart ass punks much like you find in any American city and NATIONAL pride is inherent to all nationalities if they don't show it they are bullshitting somebody. I also came to understand the term ugly American while a visitor in Thailand. Treat people worldwide as you want to be treated and everybody seems to have a better time while together. I made a few friends in Thailand that outlived my tour but over the ensueing years lost touch and feel fault on my part.

ShilohJim

----------


## Cujo

> Originally Posted by DrAndy
> 
> 
> people in Bournemouth do the same thing with the foreign students, although they would never call a poofter one to his face
> 
> 
> You silly old fool. 
> 
> Next you'll be claiming that if a Brit guy in Bournemouth sees another Brit guy and an asian tourist having a punch up, he'll automatically go and wade in with the Brit.


Don't be a silly young fool, he would of course first try to ascertain who was in the wrong and wade in on the side of the guy who was right.  (unless of course the guy who was right was a poofter,)

----------


## CaptainNemo

All human beings are ethnocentric to some degree whether they know it, show it, like it, or fight it...

----------


## Dancing Priest

> I think your the racist one. Either that or just not that bright.


Bit of both going by his posts.

----------


## Storekeeper

Smeg ... you're killin me mate ... a broken ass record you are dude.  :rofl:

----------


## Smug Farang Bore

D Randy, people who retire move to Bournemouth, the poofs go to Brighton in case you were off there on holiday...just helping mate.

----------


## vinlyn

> They are racist to the extent that so many of them think that face and image are the most important things in life, which includes thinking that the world revolves around you and that others are below you whenever possible, especially foreigners. 
> 
> This is balanced by humbleness, not in order to make the world a nicer place, but in order to earn karma points and reach nirvana more quickly (i.e. self-centred niceness).


Yes, I agree about face.  No question.  There have been a few times when the issue of face -- to which I try to be sensitive -- has popped up in ways I nearly couldn't comprehend.  Live and learn.

Image.  Well, not so sure here.  Perhaps I'm not clear on what you mean by image.  Image seems rampant to me...in America.  I see it less significant here, although a lot of that depends on the economic class.

Humbleness.  Yes, I agree with you.  It can be self-centered.  I'm not sure it's about earning karma points, as you put it, as much as it is simply an ingrained part of the culture.

Some things like common courtesy often seem absent here (walking directly in front of someone, letting a door slam in their face)...it seems like courtesy is dependent on some "connection".  Looking directly at them, for example, will illicit more courteous behavior and even a conversation.

I don't see them as any more or less racist than any other nationality..just different.

----------


## vinlyn

> I am sure most Thais are racist without hate, unlike many groups in the west.


Ah, now that's something to think about!

----------


## vinlyn

> Originally Posted by Michael
> 
> If you want racism, try to apply for a holiday visa to England as an ordinary Thai tourist. It's nigh on impossible.
> 
> 
> Rubbish. It has nothing to do with racism but merely filtering out people who have little incentive to return to Thailand at the end of the visa.


Turn it around.  What if the Thais did had done the same in regard to all the visa-runners over the years?

----------


## vinlyn

> Originally Posted by thaidiscovery
> 
> I know many many Thai's who are not racists like you claim. For you to come to the conclusion that Thai's are racist as a nation just shows either how closed mind you are or it comes down to personal experience.
> 
> 
> This is from a guy who doesn't speak Thai, has trouble following a conversation in Thai, thank god for experts like you, I have spent more than 2/3rds of my adult life in Thailand, living and working, I have employed thousands of Thais over the years, thank you for sorting that one out for me.....


...all that doesn't mean you are a good judge of character.  Maybe it's your lens.

----------


## vinlyn

> Originally Posted by DrAndy
> 
> Any opinion polls would be useless as people do not see themselves as racist, even if they are
> 
> 
> I know for a fact I am not racist, I feel sure most people know whether they are racist or not, dumb assumption DrAndy....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your posts certainly do speak for themselves.   :mid:

----------


## tsicar

> Originally Posted by Spin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Michael
> ...


they did!

----------


## BlkRockwell

I'm sure that they hate Blacks. Blacks are hated all over the world, especially in Asia. I couldn't care less though. Thailand has little, if anything, to offer me.

----------


## The Master Cool

> some people who post here feel Thai people to be racist against farang.


You'll find the real world is generally quite the opposite.

----------


## DrAndy

A lot of Thai people are racist

the reason tends to be a lack of education, a narrow view of life and, sometimes, stupidity

A lot of Thai people are not racist

they tend to be better educated, have more experience of life and, possibly, intelligent

same as any other people in any other country, in fact

----------


## hillbilly

I think Dr. Andy hit the nail on the head.

----------


## Panda

There is overt and covert racism. Direct and indirect racism. Thailand has both kinds in abundance by general western standards in my experience.
Maybe some Thai people aren't racist, but their social system is certainly inherently racist.

Technically, to be racist one would have to be bigoted against someone of another race. Eg; Asian, Caucasian, Negroid or Australoid. There's a big mix of all the different races in various parts of Asia. And not just of recent origins in historical terms. You dont just got physically different characteristics, but cultural, religious, linguistic and other differences. Within Thailand itself there is a whole range of different groups ranging from the Long-Neck mountain people in the north to the Southern Muslims, --- and of course the Chinese-Thai, Central-Thai, Lao-Thai and so on. Then you have the Khmer's and Burmese. Oh, and of course the farangs.
I dont think any of these groups have integrated very well into mainstream Thai society simply because there doesn't seem to be be any such thing as Thai mainstream society. Its all just a bunch of different ethnic groups, each in their own way showing great bigotry towards the others of lesser socio-economic status.

So, in the technical sense of the word, -- racism, it would be difficult to call most Thai racist. But bigoted, -- hell YES!

----------


## heathrowsteve

> A lot of Thai people are racist
> 
> the reason tends to be a lack of education, a narrow view of life and, sometimes, stupidity
> 
> A lot of Thai people are not racist
> 
> they tend to be better educated, have more experience of life and, possibly, intelligent
> 
> same as any other people in any other country, in fact


Yep...best summary to date. A certain degree of racism and ignorance is to be found wherever you go. It just takes a while to let it all go over your head if you spend a lot of time in one country. This Farang can live with it.  :sexy:

----------


## heathrowsteve

I can't help noticing how much the Thais all seem to hate the Indians though...... they should try living in London..................
 :UK:

----------


## DrAndy

They don't hate them, but they do think they are dirty

once again, just ignorance

Heathrow is known as little India Terminals

----------


## hopskimoet

People are racist.

----------


## The Master Cool

> Are Thai people racist?


Not as racist as Americans it seems.

----------


## DrAndy

what date is that pic?

----------


## The Master Cool

2553  :Smile:

----------


## JordanRHughes

This is good to know. Thanks for asking the question.

Jordan.

----------


## kuei

> The frogs are not superior, that's what I'm saying. Unwashed, cheese eating, unshaven, arrogant, surrender monkeys.



You must be american or of the like. Here is what I admire about the French. They keep their government under control. If there is an injustice in France a hundred thousand French will bad together and throw a tirade. They fight until the injustice has been resolved. They stick together for weeks at a time if needed.

As for americans, if there is an injustice a couple of hundred people will hold up signs on a street corner, shout obscenities for a couple of hours, then rush home to watch their favorite reality show while their government freely revokes all of their assets and rights and kills foreign civilians. 

So, if you ask me who I would rather have fighting on my side I will tell you I would much rather prefer the "Unwashed, cheese eating, unshaven, arrogant, surrender monkeys" from France than I would the lazy, fat, weak, pathetic, drug/alcohol addicted recliner monkey from america. 

BTW...It is embarrassing for me to say this, but I am american. And, americans make me want to puke. And america has had ALOT of wars since HAVING HELP winning WW2 and lost them all. Yeah, wave your flag proudly!
 :France:

----------


## kuei

> The frogs are not superior, that's what I'm  saying. Unwashed, cheese eating, unshaven, arrogant, surrender  monkeys.



You must be american or of the like. Here is what I admire about the  French. They keep their government under control. If there is an  injustice in France a hundred thousand French will bad together and  throw a tirade. They fight until the injustice has been resolved. They  stick together for weeks at a time if needed.

As for americans, if there is an injustice a couple of hundred people  will hold up signs on a street corner, shout obscenities for a couple of  hours, then rush home to watch their favorite reality show while their  government freely revokes all of their assets and rights and kills  foreign civilians. 

So, if you ask me who I would rather have fighting on my side I will  tell you I would much rather prefer the "Unwashed, cheese eating,  unshaven, arrogant, surrender monkeys" from France than I would the  lazy, fat, weak, pathetic, drug/alcohol addicted recliner monkey from  america. 

BTW...It is embarrassing for me to say this, but I am american. And,  americans make me want to puke. And america has had ALOT of wars since  HAVING HELP winning WW2 and lost them all. Yeah, wave your flag proudly!

----------


## phomsanuk

> Racist, xenophobic, nationalistic, lying, cheating, corrupt. But apart from that they are nice people.


YEP.... ::spin::

----------

